# Yikes! puppy ate a plastic bag. Help Help Help



## dbellamore

He was on the leash and I just couldn't gab it fast enough. It just seem to slide down his neck. It wasn't heavy duty type plastic like a lunch bag, it was pretty flimsy like the plastic bags you might get your newspaper in. It actually was a "poop bag".

So that said. What do I do? He ate it about two hours ago (we were out on short hike). He just ate his dinner about 20 minutes ago. Should I make him vomit? Should I wait? Help!


----------



## Anthony8858

I would like to follow this thread. 
Sorry no
Advice, but I hope everything turns out OK


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## zyppi

If there is an emergency vet, call.

hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Jag

Definitely call an e-vet! Hopefully it will come out on the other end. I haven't had this happen, but I'd be interested to know what the vet says. I hope he's OK!


----------



## Maxx

dbellamore said:


> He was on the leash and I just couldn't gab it fast enough. It just seem to slide down his neck. It wasn't heavy duty type plastic like a lunch bag, it was pretty flimsy like the plastic bags you might get your newspaper in. It actually was a "poop bag".
> 
> So that said. What do I do? He ate it about two hours ago (we were out on short hike). He just ate his dinner about 20 minutes ago. Should I make him vomit? Should I wait? Help!


Aren't 'poop' bags biodegradable?

It should come out the other end. Hopefully, he'll recall what he did when he goes.


----------



## dbellamore

Vet said to watch and wait. Give him a day or to to poop it out. But if he goes off his food or doesnt't poop call back. She didn't seem too concerned she said "he's a shepherd, he's a good size and he should poop it out". She said "do not make him vomt" it could get caught coming back up.

I'll let you all know what happens. I've had 7 shepherds and this is the firt time one them has eaten something bad (that I know of, of course).


----------



## Zeeva

I took Zeeva to an e-vet when she did this. She wouldn't stop vomiting or gagging. They basically took an ex-ray which isn't worth much because it doesn't show up in there. But she got better on her own and passed it without any complications. I hope the same for you...keep us posted for sure...


----------



## NancyJ

Beau at one - snatched it right out of my hand and he did poop it out fine. Of course on pins and needles until it cleared. Hopefully your experience will be as uneventful but stay on the pins and needles becauase things can change quickly.


----------



## Jax08

We had a male Boxer who would eat saran wrap and paper towels on a regular basis. I don't even know where he would find them at but I was NOT the one that would pull them out as they hung from his butt...that was left for his owner, DH....who you would think would learn to put the garbage up so his dog couldn't get into it. NOT!

Chances are he will pass it with not problems.


----------



## carmspack

maybe some dark humour ? maybe his poop will come out already wrapped up for disposal --


----------



## Jax08

:rofl: Carmen


----------



## wyominggrandma

give him some bread to eat, will help "bind" the bag up. should be fine, just watch for any signs of upset tummy, or vomiting. Baggies and things like that usually pass through without issue.


----------



## msvette2u

carmspack said:


> maybe some dark humour ? maybe his poop will come out already wrapped up for disposal --


If that happens, I'm feeding ALL ours plastic poop bags!!!


----------



## dbellamore

lol he pooped it out this morning, wrapped and ready to be tossed.

Thanks for all the hand holding.


----------



## Jag

Good to hear!!  I would also be super worried if that happened...perfectly normal to be worried!


----------

